# Just bought my first A2



## abarth_1200 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi guys, not often do I make an appearance here.

I was just browsing ebay and up popped an A2 aviator with red leds, the guy selling it had a buy it now price of £90 but he also mentioned that it needed a new bulb, he also said it was in mint condition, so I made him and offer and got it cheaper, I was going to post on here before I made an offer just to make sure I was doing the right thing.

Now I have a few questions and apparently a lot of reading, A2's are very popular here lol.

I have managed to find a surefire MA02 lamp assemblt for £26! is this too much to be spending, anywhere else cheaper, I also found out the lumens factory do an A2 bulb but not sure on quality and originality etc. 110 lumens and it runs for ten mins short of stock bulb???

I think my first mod will be to lightly sand the LED's after of course I have changed the incan bulb


----------



## archimedes (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah, SF A2's have quite a following .... I would suggest looking into the fivemega bulb adapter and calipsoii rings soon, before you do too much modding to your stock A2.

LF bulbs are fine, but with the FM adapter you have rather more lamp options available. With the calipsoii rings, you can have whatever secondary LEDs you want (warm white, red, yellow-green, UV, etc.), without having to alter your factory ring.

BTW, were you lucky enough to get one of the older versions with the "4-flats" body style? The newer ones are completely round, but those prior versions are often considered more desirable (and collectible).


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 21, 2011)

My understanding is that the lumensfactory offering is better at everything over the ma02, throws better, is brighter and whiter, and has a better build quality.


----------



## abarth_1200 (Jul 22, 2011)

Its not the 4 flats version, im not flashlight collector I just like using them (and modding them)

Any links to these adapters and rings, anyone still producing these or do I have to find them on the marketplace, you mentioned calipsol, should I start with him.

Also should I go ahead and purchase the MA02 bulb now so I have something to run in the A2, otherwise it looks like it will be a few weeks delivery from lumens factory before I can fire her up, any UK members know where to get cheap Surefire bulbs


----------



## archimedes (Jul 22, 2011)

I think that the lamp adapter and the LED rings are both currently still in production. I can't do links with Tapatalk, but a search for fivemega bi-pin adapter and calipsoii A2 LED ring should provide useful results.


----------



## RobertM (Jul 22, 2011)

ebow86 said:


> My understanding is that the lumensfactory offering is better at everything over the ma02, throws better, is brighter and whiter, and has a better build quality.


 
What about the MA02's build quality is lacking compared to the LF offering?


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 22, 2011)

RobertM said:


> What about the MA02's build quality is lacking compared to the LF offering?



I had never seen one in person, but I have seen several members here in the past say they thought the overall build of the lumensfactory offering was better. Can't confirm myself but I have no reason to doubt them.


----------



## john-paul (Jul 22, 2011)

RobertM said:


> What about the MA02's build quality is lacking compared to the LF offering?


 
I have pulled the end cap off of two SF MA02's when attempting to remove them. The FM Strion adapter is heavy duty, I still don't have any MA02 from LF, but I do have several other MN'S from them and they are definitely a nice build.


----------



## abarth_1200 (Jul 22, 2011)

OK going by most peoples responses here about Surefires original MA02 bulb assembly the verdict is poor, I have gone and ordered a Lumens Factory HO-A2, also a lot cheaper...

Oh and I found calipsoiis sales thread and put my name down for 2 rings, one UV and the other warm white


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 22, 2011)

abarth_1200 said:


> OK going by most peoples responses here about Surefires original MA02 bulb assembly the verdict is poor, .



I wouldn't go as far as to say that, but it does seem like their's a cheaper better alternative out there.


----------



## abarth_1200 (Jul 22, 2011)

OK, must have misinterpreted fellow cpf's opinions.

I would at some like to try out the MA02, just not right now, other things to spend money on.

2 surefire legends in one week, I have an L1 on its way, well see how that one turns out, im not sure if im a fan of twisty interfaces, at least these light are only half twisty so these might be up on the chopping block once I have had my way with them...


----------



## jaundice (Jul 22, 2011)

Did you already order the HO-A2? The reason I ask is that Lighthound has them in stock for a reasonable price, and they ship internationally. That might be the quickest way to get a bulb for a reasonable price. I agree, 26 pounds ($42) is way too much for a bulb.

-John


----------



## abarth_1200 (Jul 22, 2011)

I bought it direct from lumens factory, cost $19 and something like $2 to deliver worldwide, also got and EO-E1R, which I had my eye on for a while.

I did see them on lighthound but cant remember price, anyway thanks for the tip


----------



## abarth_1200 (Jul 26, 2011)

Just a little update here, I got my A2 in the mail and opened it up, theres not a scratch on it, opened the tailcap and pulled out what looks to be the original Surefire batteries, tested their voltage and they came out around 2.8V so I thought they must be nearly dead, popped in 2 new cells and fired it up, bam xenon light and red leds, the bulb is fine. The guy selling it just didnt know how the A2 worked, anyway I got a great deal here... Anyone want to see pics?

Also should I email the seller and let him know the bulb is OK with a fresh set of batteries or should I let him keep his dignity


----------



## archimedes (Jul 26, 2011)

By design, the A2 shuts down the (regulated) incandescent output when the batteries fall below a cetain voltage. This is to warn the user of a low-battery state, while still permitting some reserve power to run the (more efficient) LED lamps, thus providing emergency lighting until the batteries can be changed.


----------



## john-paul (Jul 26, 2011)

I remember how freaked I was the first time I ran my batteries down and the incan wouldn't work. I did everything except try new batteries. Let him keep his dignity. He sold one of the most awesome flashlights ever, for cheap because he didn't understsand it.


----------



## Oli.Hall (Jul 27, 2011)

I saw that one. I nearly made him an offer. I'm glad you didn't have to buy another bulb.

I got the new grey one with white leds from the seller in hungary for £60 plus £15 post.
Do you mind me asking how much you got yours for in the end?

Mine arrived this morning. Really happy with the high beam, but the white leds show their age. Blue in the hot spot and yellow in the spill. Yuk.
Might have to order one of the replacement LED rings!

Oli.


----------



## abarth_1200 (Jul 27, 2011)

Sounds like you will befit from standing the leds a little, I did that last night now I cat see any artifacts in the beam, perfect.

I didn't even see the one you were looking at, the seller accepted my offer of £80 which included free delivery so not far off the price you paid, I'm very happy with my purchase, looks like its been in a drawer all its life lol.


----------



## abarth_1200 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi again just a little update.

I got my HO-A2 lamp assembly from Lumens Factory today along with the EO-E1R.

I must say I am very dissapointed with beam, there is no hotspot, its full of artifacts (I know incans have artifacts, thats one thing I like about them, im talking huge black spots) and it looks dimmer than the MA02 bulb Surefire makes.

I thought it must not be seated properly so I took it out and had a look and noticed the bulbs envelope is not adjacent to the holder so when its in the relfector its not centred (its like the leaning tower of piza). I think all the artifacts and missing hotspot is down to the bulb not having the correct alignment.

Anyone else had this issue before and if so what did you do about it, send it back for a replacment??

BTW the E series bulb is fine, not as bright as I was expecting it to look but at least its guilt free lumens


----------



## abarth_1200 (Jul 29, 2011)

Surefire MA-02





Lumensfactory HO-A2





Surefire





Lumensfactory


----------



## calipsoii (Jul 29, 2011)

The bulb's glass envelope is crooked, but the tungsten coil and support wires look to be 90 degrees perpendicular to the base which is good. Strion bulbs are very similar - they almost always have an oddly-shaped glass envelope, but as long as the coil/supports are straight it's ok.

It looks like your LED's have been sanded and glow powder added to them? When re-inserting the ring, was it nice and centered in the head after the screws were tightened? If the ring isn't centered, the plastic ridges at the base of the bulb will sit against or on top of the PCB and cause it to lean when inserted.

I've seen that exact beamshot in person quite a few times now and it's always been that the bulb was a) leaning or b) not sitting deep enough in the head. Only takes a couple millimeters to start defocusing it.


----------



## abarth_1200 (Jul 29, 2011)

Yes lightly sanded leds and added glow powder/epoxy mix to the back of them.

I just doublechecked the ring and all the screws, even pushed on it to make sure its properly seated, and level.

It odd how this only happens with the lumens factory bulb, as you can see form the beamshots above, I did however notice that with the lumensfactory bulb installed the head wouldnt nip right up to the body like the surefire bulb did (less than 1mm), this would confirm your theory of the bulb not sitting at the right ficus point due to the led ring not being all the way in.

Ill have another look at the led ring and make sure its as far in as it will go...

EDIT: Have removed the led ring, checked for anything that could be compromising its seating, reisntalled tried the lumens factory bulb and its the same, the bezel is also not screwing all the way down.


----------



## calipsoii (Jul 29, 2011)

abarth_1200 said:


> Ill have another look at the led ring and make sure its as far in as it will go...


 
Be very careful, don't try to screw it down too hard and strip the screw holes in the process. The ring doesn't need to be tight *to* the head, but it does need to be centered *in* the head.

The little white plastic ledge that I've outlined here:






Sits against the metal outlined here:





It's a pretty tight fit. You can see this by dropping your LED ring onto your lamp assembly. The plastic ridge will just barely fit through the hole in the LED ring.

Don't worry about it too much - the simplest explanation is probably that something is wrong with the LF-HO lamp. :shrug:


----------



## oldways (Jul 29, 2011)

That *bat wing* beam shows the lamp is not going in the reflector far enough, There is some issue with the lamp. Send it back.


----------



## abarth_1200 (Jul 29, 2011)

Great info calipsoii, that makes it all so clear, however the ring does fit over the shoulder and I have just fired off an email to lumens factory to see what they say about.


----------



## OneSingularPerson (Aug 4, 2011)

I imagine that I am showing my ignorance here, but hasn't anybody made an MA02 LED dropin?


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 5, 2011)

I received a couple of LF HO-A2's the other day and mine have the same issues.

There are replacements in the mail I believe... hopefully these ones are better!!


----------



## abarth_1200 (Aug 5, 2011)

I also have a replacement in the mail, I spoke to Gabriel and he said he did some testing and cant reproduce the beam pattern I did, we will see whn I get my new LA, prob tommorrow


----------



## ebow86 (Aug 8, 2011)

I have always heard great things about lumens factory's quality, this here is disapointing. I planned on getting some HO-A2 lamps soon but I hope this isn't an issue here, hopefuly this is just a select few that slipped through quality control.


----------



## abarth_1200 (Aug 18, 2011)

READ THIS

I have finally recieved the correct lamp assembly, its hotspot is perfect, there arent any artifacts and its whiter than the stock Surefire bulb.

Lumens Factory admitted they had sent out a trial run batch instead of the HO-A2


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 18, 2011)

I wonder if I'm getting replacements :thinking:


----------



## ebow86 (Aug 18, 2011)

abarth_1200 said:


> READ THIS
> 
> I have finally recieved the correct lamp assembly, its hotspot is perfect, there arent any artifacts and its whiter than the stock Surefire bulb.
> 
> Lumens Factory admitted they had sent out a trial run batch instead of the HO-A2



What exactly do you mean by "trial run"? My understanding is these lamps have been out for quite some time now. Now I'm feeling a little gun shy about purchasing a HO-A2 lamp due to the issues stated in this thread. I wonder how many of these "trial run" lamps are floating around out there?


----------



## abarth_1200 (Aug 19, 2011)

Gabriel told me they had a new guy who signs for deliveries who mixed up 6 trial LA's of which 2 are in my drawer.

I really don't think there is a big problem with purchasing from Lumens Factory, I have been well looked after and my issue is now resolved, that's without having to resort to public announcements which I'm afraid this might look like, I hope Lumens Factory chime in at some point here.


----------



## ebow86 (Aug 20, 2011)

abarth_1200 said:


> Gabriel told me they had a new guy who signs for deliveries who mixed up 6 trial LA's of which 2 are in my drawer.
> 
> I really don't think there is a big problem with purchasing from Lumens Factory, I have been well looked after and my issue is now resolved, that's without having to resort to public announcements which I'm afraid this might look like, I hope Lumens Factory chime in at some point here.



This is one of the first times I've heard of an issue with lumensfactory lamps, they have a pretty good track record over here on CPF. It's just your post has came at a bad time, since I was getting ready to buy a spare lumens factory HO-A2.


----------



## LE6920 (Aug 20, 2011)

ebow86 said:


> This is one of the first times I've heard of an issue with lumensfactory lamps, they have a pretty good track record over here on CPF. It's just your post has came at a bad time, since I was getting ready to buy a spare lumens factory HO-A2.


 

No need to panic or have excess drama. Order one and if it isn't up to par, LF will make it right.


----------



## AaronG (Aug 20, 2011)

+1. Issues happen, it's how the company deals with them that matters


----------



## Chrontius (Aug 22, 2011)

Had an IMR-E2 pop in the first two minutes of operation, and Lighthound sent me a new one the next day. They had me return the dead one for postmortem analysis, but they make things right nice and quickly.


----------



## Cypher_Aod (Sep 20, 2011)

This just arrived in the mail today all the way from Illinois:

Awesome low Serial number!










Only two patent numbers!





"Angry Blue" indeed. Calipsoii will be getting an order soon I suspect 





Beautiful white Incan beam of goodness:


----------

